# Den. Anosmum ‘little sweet scent’



## Geek_it (Feb 14, 2021)

Would anyone be able to confirm if these are about to become flower spikes? I am new to dendrobiums. I only have this and Den. second Love


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 15, 2021)

That is normally where they emerge from on nobile dendrobiums.


----------



## Geek_it (Feb 15, 2021)

What about this one? Any idea what this little nubbin is?


----------



## eds (Feb 16, 2021)

It looks like another possible bud. At this size they could be new little shoots (keiki) but I think they'll be flower buds.


----------



## KateL (Apr 28, 2021)

It’s honohono (nickname for Den. anosmum and related dendrobiums) season here in Hawaii


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2021)

very likely to become flowers


----------

